

Why The Price Of Coke Didn't Change For 70 Years - timr
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/11/13/165046113/episode-416-why-the-price-of-coke-didnt-change-for-70-years

======
rdl
When I saw the title, I was thinking the "$100/gram" movie coke (cocaine)
price. (which dropped over time in real terms as it became more common in the
US in the 80s/90s, and then dropped in nominal terms as well)

~~~
cafard
Odd--it seems to me that US cocaine use didn't really take off until the
1970s.

~~~
rdl
It would be interesting to read more about "traditional" drugs in the
1945-1968 period. I've only read about the rise of LSD and such.

